# 1973 Schwinn Super Sport



## Ranger Dan (Dec 8, 2013)

There's an ad on my local CL for a really sweet Super Sport:
http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/4163457206.html​
I had a nice email exchange with the seller, and he sent a few pix.  (I'd be all over this thing, but I'm looking for a cheap, beat-up (but _straight_) instance of this model that I can modify a bit.  Anybody got one of those?)

Looks pret-ty nice for forty, I'd say:


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2013)

$350 is very reasonable if the saddle is the Brooks one that came with the bike.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Dec 8, 2013)

vincev said:


> $350 is very reasonable if the saddle is the Brooks one that came with the bike.




That's what I thought.  The B-15 has not been confirmed with the seller, but the pictures certainly bear out the presumption.  

I was lucky enough to get a piece almost this fine recently for $145.  The saddle alone was worth the price.  I've built it up since as a fix for my niece:


----------



## stoney (Dec 8, 2013)

That's a beautiful bike. Love that Opaque blue color. Thinking about it myself.


----------



## stoney (Dec 8, 2013)

To me that looks like a Brooks saddle.


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 8, 2013)

That's a late '73 model with a 24" frame in Opaque Blue. It is missing the original GT-210 rear derailleur and the toe clips/straps but everything else seems to be original.


----------

